# Youtube Video - Sailfish on 3000 Sustain



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All,

Found this on youtube whilst trying to research the stradic. Cool video. Makes me rethink the size of reel needed for clovelly!!






Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

3000 is a trout reel! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Seems like a set up too me, for advertising purposes.

Chop


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

good video, with some interesting editing/cutaways,

Could well be staged.


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Definitly an advertising stunt. But still very impressive 


Josho


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Still a good effort but it looks like there is some pretty heavy braid for a 3000 size Sustain.
A also suspect the boat driver did as much or more work to land that fish as the fisherman.

Edit. One last point is sailfish are regularly caught on 6kg mono.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree it looks like a stunt, why would you troll with snapper sp gear even if you were after marlin bait. I dont think i'll try that trick with my new sustain 4000. It does demonstrate how far small reel technology has come.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I doubt its a stunt. I'd say the skipper worked harder to land the fish than the fisherman.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I say it's a stunt. For a decent sized Sailfish that thing had very little fight in it. I say it was caught, pretty much tuckered out, rehooked and then re-boated using the smaller outfit.

JT


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

I think stunt, NOT a setup!


----------

